# Help Me Choose



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok, Im looking for a big sports car and I have the money just need the help to choose. Its

two long time competitors and Im having such a hard time to choose. Heres the cars.

*2001 BMW 740i Sport Package*
































































*BMW Performance Specs*

4.4L V8 282HP & 324TQ

*2001 Audi A8L/S8*
































































*AUDI Performance Specs*

4.2L V8 310HP & 302TQ


----------



## Darryls745Li (Sep 23, 2007)

Both are nice, but I like the Bimmer:thumbup:


----------



## mikesautosv (Oct 23, 2007)

I like Audi's very much!! your BMW pics are not a 740i sport I work on both cars and Audi A8 is very expensive upkeep and usually no aftermarket parts


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

mikesautosv said:


> ...your BMW pics are not a 740i sport


+1

Some 2001 740i Sports... (photos from e-bay)


----------



## Robbie R (Oct 27, 2007)

*740 Sport*

I've owned an 1997 A8, and now have 740i sport. Each has it's advantages, but overall, I'll take the 740...

BMW (very few troubles at 100k mi)
50-50 weight distribution
better handling
stiffer ride
more reliable
better shifting trans
better nav system
better parts availability
better dealer support
Most lose radiators at 60-70K
Replaced window actuator myself for $300, another is soon
Can't rotate tires

Audi (sold it with 135k mi)
All wheel drive
I waited 3 weeks for a high pressure gas line, while the car was under warranty, and Audi did nothing for me, no rental, nor could they expedite the part
Sloppy transmission shift
Lost transmission at 85k miles (all highway) and most do
Only 2000 cars sold in the US each year
Beautiful interior
Lighter by 400 lbs
sun shade breaks regularly (but who cares)
AC drain clogs, spills cold water on your ankles (45 min fix, evry summer)
Broken rear window due to chassis flex (Audi replaced free 1st time)
Second time I paid $500
Oil leaks developed at 80k-enough to leave spots

You know, now that I think about, I'd never buy another Audi, and I'm, current shopping for a newer BMW Sport. Just like the previous post, don't be fooled by a sport imitation...some dealers put sport wheels on a std 740. Look for the three spoke steering wheel, and lack of chrome. The sport has a lower rear, is lower to the ground, and has tighter suspension. Good luck with your search.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

740i Sport Highline with under 50k miles please.


----------

